# Losing my terminal/video on fresh install



## bitwize (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm trying to switch from Fedora 14 to FreeBSD 8.2, Fedora is on my primary drive while I have FreeBSD on my second. BIOS has second HDD set to boot first. I've managed to install fine (sometimes, other times the screen goes black before the install is done and I have to finish by hand on the next reboot. Ports, source, users, etc.) 

My hardware is:

Nvidia 8600 GTS
Shuttle PC P35 chipset
2 GB ram
2x250gb hdd

So the main issue is my monitor ALWAYS goes to sleep, tried on a different monitor with the same problem. I've managed to just install ssh and screen to do everything from my Windows machine. I'm not really sure where to look to fix this, have tried all different boot methods with no succes. Looking for suggestions because I'm really liking FreeBSD I just can't get past this small issue that only seems to happen on this system. I've installed in Fedora via Virtualbox with ease, open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teckk (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like this.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=24026&highlight=monitor+sleep


----------

